# OMG, I love SoapQueens Stamp Soap!



## saltydog (May 17, 2011)

I bought some stamps on clearance at Micheal's...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Pink Sugar Scented <3





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Sweet Pea Scented <3


----------



## MsDee (May 18, 2011)

Oh My they look absolutely Fabulous! I love your stamps.


----------



## Dragonkaz (May 18, 2011)

Ah Wow ... they are stunning!


----------



## Fullamoon (May 18, 2011)

REALLY cute! Nice job!


----------



## saltydog (May 18, 2011)

Thanks! 
I figure these will be great for the holidays, there are so many stamps you can (afford) buy, as opposed to many different molds..


----------



## chrisnkelley (May 18, 2011)

Wow - those are awesome!  I love how the stamped part is a contrasting color - it is really neat!


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (May 18, 2011)

these are so adorable!


----------



## soapbuddy (May 18, 2011)

Very pretty! How do you stamp MP soap?


----------



## saltydog (May 18, 2011)

soapbuddy,

You can watch the tut here!:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52VRkZ_dt5M"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52VRkZ_dt5M[/ame]


----------



## agriffin (May 18, 2011)

OMG!  Out of all the soaps I've seen done with that technique...yours are the best!  

Great job!


----------



## soapbuddy (May 19, 2011)

saltydog said:
			
		

> soapbuddy,
> 
> You can watch the tut here!:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52VRkZ_dt5M


Thank you!
Never knew that you can buy unmounted rubber stamps like that.


----------



## saltydog (May 19, 2011)

agriffin said:
			
		

> OMG!  Out of all the soaps I've seen done with that technique...yours are the best!
> 
> Great job!



Really? Well, thank you very much


----------



## lioness (May 20, 2011)

Those are sooo cute I have to try that.....thanks for posting....I love how you did the dark color with the pink..


----------



## newbie (May 20, 2011)

Does anybody know if you'd be able to use this technique with CP? I don't know if the pH would ruin the stamps, or if the heat of gelling would do something nefarious. You could not gel, but I still wonder about the pH issue.

I love how you did these. The pink and black ones are particularly stunning!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

Those are fantastic!


----------



## saltydog (May 27, 2011)

I can't wait to do more!...now to find the time  :wink:


----------



## llineb (May 29, 2011)

agriffin said:
			
		

> OMG!  Out of all the soaps I've seen done with that technique...yours are the best!
> 
> Great job!



I agree!!!!!!...Those are fabulous!!!!!!!


----------



## Lindy (May 30, 2011)

Those really are fantastic!  Like Newbie I wonder if this could be incorporated with CP....so beyond cool.  Thank you so much for sharing that with us.


----------



## Godiva (Jun 2, 2011)

Very nice - would love getting this as a gift.


----------



## LillaSyster (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, the pink and black ones are awesome! I've seen the video before, but the pink and black ones really make me want to try the technique!


----------

